# Grapevine scuttlebud



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

Who has heard what? What's the latest tanks, drippers, mods etc coming up?


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

@Paulie is launching his own juice line this weekend....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @Paulie is launching his own juice line this weekend....


I've heard the whispers. Sounds like it's gonna be good


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Pistachio ice-cream sounds like a winner


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Pistachio ice-cream sounds like a winner


Sounds yummy


----------



## skola (12/2/16)

When is that Geekvapes - Tsunami RDA coming in!! Looks like a winner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

The diablo RDA looks wicked.


----------



## skola (12/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> The diablo RDA looks wicked.


The three post one?


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

skola said:


> The three post one?


The velocity deck one


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

skola said:


> The three post one?


No no no THIS ONE!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (12/2/16)

Oh.. the Diablo rTa


----------

